# CIA: Regular program or ACE?



## jahizlikestoddy (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi all. I was recently accepted to the CIA in Hyde Park.

I'll be going for my Associates; since I've spent a few years in the industry, I have the option of going for the Associates for ACE Students program. This accelerated program cuts out the standard 6-month externship and begins in April (with the regular program, I would begin in January).

I was wondering if any CIA students/alumni here have done the ACE program and can comment on it. An accelerated program like that seems like a great choice, but I'm not sure if I'd be missing out on any opportunities an externship might bring. Having a background in Thai/Asian cuisine, I'm also somewhat apprehensive about having the necessary base knowledge in French/Western cuisine that the program seems to expect.

Thanks for any input/comments /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif .


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Why should you pay them for an externship. Its the worlds biggest rip off.


----------



## lt1084 (Oct 24, 2012)

I graduated as the second class for the ACE program in 2008 and then went on to get a BA in 2010 I achieved this in three and a half years with 5 months in between the two programs. Being the second class their was many problems with the program and things to be worked out, felt a little like a guinea pig. However our class is the reason so many things are better now. It was still a wonderful experience and to be done in fifteen months was great. There are so many advantages to the ACE program. I also highly endorse the BA  program. I would be happy to talk to you more about it if you want. PHONE 845-233-8633


----------

